# Dehydrated, but NOT sick. Will not drink...



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So, the doe I bought about 2 weeks ago, coming up on 3 weeks, WILL NOT DRINK ENOUGH! It's really concerning me because she is not drinking nearly enough water. She drinks just enough for her survival it seems.
She IS dehydrated at all times of the day. Her skin takes about 2.5-3 seconds to snap back. She is loosing weight because she won't drink. She'll take a few gulps about 2x a day.

She eats ok, not like I want her to, but she does eat. She's not sick, not hurting, etc. Just wont drink.
She's lost probably 15lbs because she won't drink.

Sugguestions would be much appreciated! :help:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I had the same problem with my doe when I got her, then one of my breeder friends said when they are on the road they bring Fritos because they are so salty it forces the goats to drink. They just give a couple chips to each goat. My doe drank water after eating the Fritos! It's worth a try 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you try offering electrolytes along with plain water ?
Maybe she has a bad tooth and the cold water makes it uncomfortable ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I offered some of Cathy's electrolytes today, but I had to mix more water than called for. She drank about 20 gulps.
She's had fresh water the entire time, same water as the rest of them. Hopefully she'll start drinking the plain water, because there's no way I'm making her electrolytes every day!

I don't think she has a bad tooth. I got her from a breeder friend, and they didn't say anything about a bad tooth, etc. She's only 2.
If anything she was overweight when I got her.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I might add some ACV to her water.....Sometimes just the flavor makes them drink more.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she come from far away or a different water source?

If so, some goats will not drink water from the new place offered, it may taste odd to them, if this is the case, you can buy bottled water and mix just a little bit of your water to it, to encourage her to drink.

Sold a buck out of state, who got really dehydrated, the new owner called me after 1 week with concern. her buckling didn't drink her water, so I told the buyer to offer the bottled water along with theirs. Just a little bit of her water at a time with the bottled water. She increased as time went by and then adjusted to it. 
Get a small bucket and keep it fresh for her.

Some goats also like molasses water. 

She definitely needs hydrated. 

Is she at the point to where her skin does not draw back when pulled gently outward and release it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She came from a place by the coast, about 4 hours away from here. When I pinch the skin on her neck, it takes almost 3 seconds to go back to normal.
She drank pretty well the first 2 days she was here, then hardly any at all. Doesn't make any sense to me. 
My other does can go through about 4 gallons a day, I'd be surprised if she drank 3/4 of a gallon a day. 

How long did it take for the buck to adjust with the bottled water?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pams idea..some goats are super picky when it comes to water...in the mean time...offer the electros just to keep her from getting dangerously dehydrated..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well there was about a half gallon of electros left in the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket (there are other goats in the pen). I just added about 4 gallons of plain water to it and she drank almost a gallon! :stars:
Her skin snaps back in about 1.5 seconds now, instead of close to 3.

Her sides aren't nearly as sunk in anymore either. Hopefully she keeps drinking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is so good to hear.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Still drinking :dance: Skin is snapping back in a normal time now :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: Hurray!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

At least she's pretty enough to be a bit picky :lol: soooo glad she's drinking now :greengrin:
For those who haven't seen her yet, here's the little brats yearling picture


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thats great news Lacie  Im relieved she is hydrating herself !
I thought about the tooth idea as i was taking a sip of cold water , I ended up with one heckuva sting from it , so i figured its possible the goats can get the same , lol. So glad the electrolytes has stimulated her to drink


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

That's good to hear! I A-B-S-O-L-U-T-L-Y love that doe! If she disappears........ :shrug: :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy! Keep up on the electrolytes till you're sure she's used to your water. What a GORGEOUS doe.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , keep up the electrolytes and boy is she s beauty


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She certainly is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza, she is so beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's drinking plain water this morning, and her skin is snapping back instantly!!! :clap:

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and the compliments, she's a pretty girl for sure


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish you weren't on the complete opposite end of the states. I would be sooo tempted to get a youngin' out of this girl.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL doe Lacie ! :drool:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW...she is beautiful Lacie!!! Makes me want Alpine lol...just a beauty!!

so glad she is drinking better....: )


----------

